# 6.5" rear speaker question



## mtlmark (Oct 17, 2010)

I just got my GTO a couple of months ago, and I have replaced the HU and front speakers with Infinity Reference componets, I love them! My question is, has anyone used the infinity reference 2-way 6.5" for the rear side panel speakers? Crutchfield says they won't fit, but I would like to know if anyone has tried (even with a little modification), because I would like to keep the same brand, and they are 2 ohm like the front, so there would not be a volume issues....Let me know, thanks!


----------



## Jay (Dec 21, 2010)

I havent used those particularly I have 6.5 jbl gto 3 ways in the rear panels they fit no problem, I wasnt able to use all 4 screws lol but the 3 screws I got in there more then enough hold it secure and they sound great and no mod needed


----------



## snoot (Dec 1, 2010)

Depth of the speaker may be an issue as well


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Depth should be the only issue. Put some spacers behind them and problem solved.


----------



## Goatzilla05 (Dec 30, 2010)

YES! i have all six 6.5 speaker locations filled with 6.5 infinity kappas. no problem at all . only issue is i had to drill new holes because they oem did not match up with my infinity's. get on you tube and search orion xtr pros in 2005 gto. you can see my whole build.


----------



## mtlmark (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks for all the advice guys. I ended up getting some pioneers for a good deal that will fit, I will post pics when I put them in!


----------

